# I-, and naka- prefixes...? What do they mean...?



## themoscioartist

And when do I use them?
Sorry for asking, I'm just a beginner and can't find satisfactory answers anywhere ;_;
I think they all have something to do with present tense...
For example: 
I- as an:
 "_I-tag ang litratong ito_"
Naka- as in:
"_Nakasuot ng babae ang kamiseta_"


----------



## mataripis

Hi Themoscio-artist! when using "I" you are commanding someone , while in "naka" you are describing something you observed.  1.) post your comments here-  i- paskil ang masasabi nyo dito.  2.) you are wearing a wig!= naka peluka ka!


----------



## Equinozio

themoscioartist said:


> And when do I use them?
> Sorry for asking, I'm just a beginner and can't find satisfactory answers anywhere ;_;
> I think they all have something to do with present tense...
> For example:
> I- as an:
> "_I-tag ang litratong ito_"
> Naka- as in:
> "_Nakasuot ng babae ang kamiseta_"


Don't feel sorry for asking. 

*I-tag mo ang litratong ito* = _Tag this picture. _
*i-tag* is derived from the English _to tag_. The verb is in the basic form, which is used for commands.
*i-tag* is formed with the i- verb affix.

See also this list of Tagalog verb affixes (PDF)



> Naka- as in:
> Nakasuot ng babae ang kamiseta.


Should be *Nakasuot *ang* babae *ng* kamiseta*.
*Nakasuot *is composed of the root *suot *(= _wearing_) and the adjective affix naka-, which means _in a certain position, state or condition; or, wearing something_.


----------



## sugarglidernames

Naka simple means "Naka" kakakilig to the bones or Naka kakainlove so it means its a contruction to a verb or word.


----------



## rjk15

I- (i think it means "do it" or "doing it" or commanding someone)

Naka- (it means "its what you observed")


> Nakasuot ng babae ang kamiseta.
> Should be *Nakasuot *ang* babae *ng* kamiseta*.


Like the example above... you can see that the girl is wearing it...


----------

